# Unfiltered, Planted 2.5? Desk Lamp?



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

It depends how far above the glass lid will be your light. If it'll be close then 10 watt CFL should definitely be more than enough for Anubias. I have same tank with 9 watt CFL (placed horizontally - produces less light) and I'm able to grow DHG (slowly).


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

It will work fine. Height above substrate will be key. Have a good read of page 2 in this thread. Lots of data on spiral bulbs including PAR, reflectors, colour temp, wattage etc. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...iral-power-saver-bulbs-lighting-question.html

For a betta the temp needs to be regulated to warmer so they stay healthy. Filter less is fine as long as water changes are kept up.


----------



## aqua_plants (Nov 11, 2015)

it'll be fine because plants provide oxygen for the betta but you could even add an air stone for water movement to help prevent a buildup of gas if you want


----------



## mootay (Feb 16, 2015)

Bettas can breathe air so dissolved oxygen is not important where a betta is concerned but if surface film builds up due to lack of water agitation, that could be troublesome.

Depending on the surface area of your chosen substrate, there may be adequate room for nitrifying bacteria to keep the tank cycled without filtration but keep in mind that this bacteria needs oxygen too so without flora (which also provides bacteria a surface to colonize) they can't sustain.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

If you get a betta GET A HEATER! They are tropical fish and should be kept at temps between 78-82F. The fish will be much more comfortable and active (and interactive) in a warm tank.
As for plants, I have a 2.5g with riparium style lucky bamboo and pothos sticking out the top (in a window sill for light) as they are not aquatic plants (roots in water leaves above water). No filter but do have a heater so tank is always 80F. I have a lid built around the area the plants come out of but if the betta really wanted to he could jump out... he use to be in an open top tank with no floaters so I know he won't jump (my husband's betta on the other hand.. very jump happy..)

Some good low light slower growing aquatic plants:
anubias: nana, petite, micro, golden, narrow leaf, stardust
crypts: parva (insanely slow growing), wedtii green, wendtii red, undulata, balansae, retrospiralis, there are more but these are ones I've kept
mosses: xmas, java, weeping, flame, Singapore, coral, fissidens(love this one), and more (also a lot of 'mini__' forms of these)
marimo (not a moss-specialized form of (very) slow growing hair algae-won't make any dent in nitrates but its soft and cute)
java fern: I'd recommend narrow leaf/needle leaf or threadleaf for such a small tank, regular java fern may get a bit too big.
floating plants options (floaters grow faster as they get access to co2 above the water): duckweed(invasive and hard to get rid of), riccia, forgbit, salvinia minimia (use this one on most of my betta tanks-small, durable, cool cat tongue like texture on top ff leaf)


----------



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Make sure you post an update once you set it up! Always nice to see the fruition of planning a tank:grin2:


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

GE makes a daylight cfl that will grow plants in desktop bowls well. Two of my coworkers have planted bowls using them (60w equivelent). They both look good.


----------

